

If you ever wanted to know the lengths of most US city longitudes & latitudes - cgrusden

Right before I ran a database migration to create the tables to house the lat &#38; long information for US Cities I realized that longitude and latitude strings could never be over 100 characters long. Instead of blindly using 24 characters or even 20, I wanted to know what I was working with for US Cities <i>ONLY</i>.<p>The small gist below shows the very small range of length for the lat &#38; longs.<p>https://gist.github.com/2698035<p>spoiler: It's between 9-11 for latitude, and 11-12 for longitude
======
mapster
I recommend using six decimal places for best accuracy, so 34.100912,
-121.187176

~~~
cgrusden
I concur, the data I'm using is coming from one of the free databases out
there, so whatever the lengths are, i'll use for now.

Luckily ~90% of the geocoded records are 6+ decimal places

Thanks mapster

